# LOST ESCAPE TEGU :....(((((



## carlos123est (Mar 1, 2011)

IM SO SAD MY TEGU ESCAPE OR MY STEP SON LET HIM OUT I FEEL LIKE CRYING LIKE A BABY I LOOKD EVERYWHERE IN THE HOUSE DOWNSTAIRS UP STAIRS EVERYWHERE AND I CANT FIND HIM..................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

That`s what they say right before they find them ...


----------



## carlos123est (Mar 1, 2011)

i hope man i live wit atleast 8 people in a 5 br house and everybody help me look and no luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

well the best advice is to look where u think they would never be.thats usually where u find em. i lost my savy a while ago and one day she just wandered out of where she was hiding which i looked at but i guess i didnt look close enough. they cant hide forever.


----------



## carlos123est (Mar 1, 2011)

i know but he only about 4-5 months will he die without food


----------



## chelvis (Mar 1, 2011)

Try setting out a basking light near where he got out. And put out some food as well. I used a pinkie mouse when Bosco first escaped. Turned out he got into one of the air ducts under my bed but he came out once he smelt the food. When i came home from school he was basking under the lamp.


----------



## carlos123est (Mar 1, 2011)

ok since boiled egg has a strong smell ima put the boiled egg with a basking light


----------



## carlos123est (Mar 1, 2011)

does anybody elese have helpfull tips??i need all the tips and advice i could get


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 1, 2011)

Ahh man i really hope you find him soon,

What chelvis stated is a good idea,how about you try a rodent ,maybe even brain it "? 

I think it would take more than a day or two before it starves,they have the fat stored at the base of the tail and in the wild i am sure they don't eat everyday, I am not sure how long they can go without food though but i would guess around a week maybe two?

Sorry i was not much help.I really do hope you find him safe and sound.


----------



## Jason (Mar 1, 2011)

Check near sources of heat; under or behind the fridge or stove. check under and behind everything. ollie's gotten out a couple times before i got locks for her cage, one time she was in a closet hiding behind boxes in a spot that didn't look big enough for her to fit in, and another time she was tucked behind the fridge soaking up some heat. good luck, don't give up!


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 1, 2011)

The basking light with food trick really works! I've tried.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

i would look at places where there isnt much heat also.if he is stuck there and refuses to come out its better to find them there before they get so cold they are on the verge of death.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

How is the tegu hunt going ???


----------



## carlos123est (Mar 2, 2011)

he was found im mad happy just feed him a pinkie and a fuzzy my brother in law woke up to use the bathroom in the morning as he was getting ready to go to school and bammmm he walked on his feet lol he came in my room happy as **** because i said who ever finds him ill give them 50 dollars lol he kicked my door down at 5 in the morning screaming i found him i found him and then he says you owe me 50 bucks lol thanks for the advice guys


----------



## chelvis (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL nice, i love a happy ending!!


----------



## Orion (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad he was found happy and safe!


----------

